# A few questions



## audiowizard (Mar 26, 2005)

Is this correct; So far, the provided SDK and HME does NOT allow the Tivo to receive large files with 3rd party apps? Does anyone have the exact filesize limit? So I could not build an app that will allow Tivo visitors to pull large video's from a website to their Tivo units? ( I read this in a book at Barnes & Noble, not sure if things have changed since books release )

Is Flash Player able to be installed in the Tivo box? I know Flash Player is installed on Wii's, and I believe Playstations. (or at least is possible to install).


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

You should check out the Developers Page at TiVo.com or ask someone like Doug Swallow. He should be able to point you in the right Direction.

There is another person "apps-tv" that haunts this site. Check with him as well. Both seems to be a good source for that type of info.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

You can't install a Flash player ... but you _can_ using something like TiVo.Net or pyTiVo to transcode Flash videos into MPEG files that can be played on the TiVo.

Not sure about the file size thing. Here's the HME SourceForge page.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Video is not supported in any way via the HME interface. The best you could do is add a TTCB server to your host app and allow the users to download stuff via that instead. This is how the Blockbuster app handles video previews. It downloads them to a folder on the users PC but the user has to manually transfer them to the TiVo to actually watch them.

Dan


----------

